# New Haburn purchase



## 2010ZR1

New knife purchase today.


Blade Features:

52100 high carbon steel
The compound grind has an emphasis on performance.
Completely hand finished
Distal taper
Choil and spine have been rounded for increased comfort


Handle Features:

Stabilized 3270 year old bog oak ferrule and stabilized curly Hawaiian koa joined by a damascus spacer
Kite handle configuration
Completely hand finished

Specifications:

HRC: 63
Blade thickness at spine: .098in/2.5mm above the heel and tapers to .05in/1.4mm about 1.2in/30mm from the tip
Tip to handle: 8.9in/226mm
Edge Length: 8.5in/212mm
Heel height: 1.85in/47mm
Handle length: 5.3in/134mm
Overall: 14.2in/360mm
Weight: 182 g. (6.4oz)





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chinacats

Man, I hope you love to cook! You are going to have a very nice collection of knives from the start.

Cheers


----------



## Mrmnms

You have made some outstanding choices so far. I get the impression you're not done yet. There are some awesome makers here yet untapped.


----------



## oldcookie

That's a gorgeous knife, I stared at it for a long time, multiple times, on Haburn's site. Enjoy your purchase!


----------



## aboynamedsuita

Wow ZR you sure are getting into this, good job. Bear in mind that carbon steel will patina (or rust if you are reckless), but many prefer carbons over stainless. There is a lot of info around about the pros/cons of each, plus other information regarding knife care/maintenance (such as sharpening, cutting technique, cutting boards, etc.) which will help you take care of your investments.


----------



## mikedtran

Beautiful knife, I'm a huge fan of Ian's work. Especially love his modern/matte (looking) handles.


----------



## mark76

Very beautiful knife!


----------



## Kn9b8

sexy knife


----------



## Benuser

You have an outstanding knife there!


----------



## 2010ZR1

I just gifted this to a chef buddy of mine in Yountville, CA. He was very happy to receive this. It is going to get used quite a bit now. I only cut with it a few times.


----------



## TheDispossessed

Knife certainly looks nice, but I have to put this out there......
I've seen references from Haburn/Rogers to 'performance grind' and here it says 'emphasis on performance' but honestly what other objective is there in the grind of a knife??? Seems redundant and counterproductive, suggesting the maker offers other grinds that aren't good at performance???


----------



## bkultra

I believe his other grind focuses on separation (he has a hybrid as well)


----------



## TheDispossessed

Fair enough, but I feel we're overthinking this stuff....


bkultra said:


> I believe his other grind focuses on separation (he has a hybrid as well)


----------



## chinacats

bkultra said:


> I believe his other grind focuses on separation (he has a hybrid as well)



Funny, separation is my first consideration when it comes to performance...I really don't like **** sticking to my knives


----------



## mc2442

2010ZR1 said:


> I just gifted this to a chef buddy of mine in Yountville, CA. He was very happy to receive this. It is going to get used quite a bit now. I only cut with it a few times.



I think you just made a very happy chef!


----------



## Smurfmacaw

Haha, who says you can't buy love! I've got both his perfomance grind and the hybrid (in damascus) and there is a difference. My performance grind is my reference cutter...it's that good. The hybrid gives up a very slight bit of effort but it does release maybe a little better....Would I change either one? No, they are both awesome and really nice. I like his knives and plan on owning many more.


----------



## turbochef422




----------



## ramenlegend

turbochef422 said:


> View attachment 36728


I don't know why this post his here, but I like it. And I love those knives!!! #whereslonnie?


----------



## turbochef422

Haha. It's supposed to be what's in my bag.


----------

